# هل نتناول خبزا وخمرا ام جسدا ودما حقيقيين ؟



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2011)

*


هل نتناول خبزا وخمرا ام جسدا ودما حقيقيين ؟​

تؤمن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية بأن سر التناول ، أو الأفخارستيا (سر الشكر) هو أحد أسرار الكنيسة السبعة ، وهبه عظيمة لنا من الله ، بل هو أعظم هبات النعمة التي أعُطيت لنا من فوق حيث يقدم لنا فيه الرب يسوع المسيح جسده ودمه لنتناول منهما في القداس الإلهي لكي نتحد به ونصير واحد معه ، في شركة روحية معه " فأننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد " (1كو17:10) ، ونرتفع معه إلى فوق ، كما نزل هو إلينا على الأرض وأخذ صورتنا " الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب مساواته لله اختلاساً لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد" (في2:5و6) ،
 أو كما نقول في التسبحة " أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له " . 

كما يذكرنا أيضاً بموت الرب وقيامته والبشارة بالخلاص الذي قدمه لنا بدمه الأقدس " فأنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجئ " (1كو26:11) .

 ويعلمنا التقليد الكنسي أن نستعد جيداً للتناول من هذا السر بطهارة الجسد والروح ، كقول الكتاب " إذ أي من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه .

 ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس . لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب " (1كو26:11-29) . 

ومع ذلك فهناك فئة من الناس ترى فيه مجرد رمز وذكرى ، لموت المسيح وقيامته " اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " !! 
وتفسر قول المسيح " جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق . من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه " (يو55:6و56) ، تفسيراً رمزياً .

 فهل نتناول جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي ، أم مجرد خبز وخمر فقط ؟ 
وهل يتحول الخبز والخمر بالروح القدس وقوة الكلمة الإلهي إلى جسد ودم ؟ 

هذا ما نجيب عليه في هذا الكتيب الذي أرجو أن يأتي بالفائدة المرجوة بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح وبركة العذراء القديسة مريم ، وبصلوات قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث الأستاذ والمُعلم ، عيد الميلاد المجيد 7 يناير 1998م ولربنا المجد الدائم الى الابد امين. 

1- الكتاب المقدس وسر التناول: 

سر التناول أو سر الشكر أو الأفخارستيا أو سر استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه أسسه ووضعه الرب يسوع المسيح بنفسه في العشاء الرباني بعد عشاء الفصح ،
 وكان قد أشار إليه قبل ذلك أمام التلاميذ واليهود ، قرب الموضع الذي بارك فيه الخمس خبزات والسمكتين في كفر ناحوم عبر البحر (يو6) ، ولم يفهموا قصده وقتها ، ولكن التلاميذ مارسوه بعد ذلك ، بعد أن قام الرب يسوع المسيح من الأموات وصعد إلى السموات وحل عليهم الروح القدس مباشرة ، بناء على وصية الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه " اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " ،

 وسلموه لتلاميذهم وخلفائهم من الأباء الرسوليين وأباء الكنيسة الأولى .
قال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه ولليهود عبر البحر عند كفر ناحوم "أنا هو خبز الحياة ، آباؤكم أكلوا المنّ في البرية وماتوا ، أنا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان لا يموت ، أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء أن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد والخبز الذي أنا أعطى هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم ،فخاصم اليهود بعضهم البعض قائلين كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل ،

فقال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم أن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم ، من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير ، لأن جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق ، من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه "(يو48:6-56) .
ويتكلم الرب يسوع المسيح هنا عن ثلاث حقائق جوهرية ، الأولى عن المن الذي أرسله الله الأب إلى بنى إسرائيل في البرية كطعام جسدي لغذاء الجسد فقط فترة وجودهم في برية سيناء ليقيهم من الموت جوعاً ، والثانية عن نزوله من السماء كابن الله الحي الذي نزل من السماء لأجل خلاص العالم ، أو كما قال " الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء " لكي يبذل نفسه عن حياة العالم ، والثالثة عن تقديم هذا الخبز السماوي ، أي جسده ودمه ، من خلال تحول الخبز والخمر في سر التناول إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي لغذاء الروح ، حيث يقول هو " جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق ، من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه " ، 

انه يتكلم عن جسد حقيقي لابد أن يأكله الإنسان أكلا حقيقياً ودم حقيقي لابد أن يشربه الإنسان شرباً حقيقياً في سر التناول .

 ولأن الدم كان محرماً في العهد القديم حيث يقول الكتاب في سفر اللاويين " وكل إنسان من بيت إسرائيل ومن الغرباء النازلين في وسطكم يأكل دما اجعل وجهي ضد النفس الأكلة الدم واقطعها من شعبها . لأن نفس الجسد هي في الدم فأنا أعطيتكم إياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم لان الدم يكفر النفس لذلك قلت لبنى إسرائيل لا تأكل نفس منكم دماً ولا يأكل الغريب النازل في وسطكم دماً. وكل إنسان من بنى إسرائيل ومن الغرباء النازلين في وسطكم يصطاد صيداً وحشاً أو طائراً يؤكل يسفك دمه ويغطيه بالتراب ، لان نفس كل جسد دمه هو بنفسه فقلت لبنى إسرائيل لا تأكلوا دم جسداً ما لان نفس كل جسد هي دمه كل من أكله يقطع " (لا10:17-13) . لذا كان لابد أن يقدم الرب يسوع المسيح دماً روحياً سمائياً بتحويل الخمر إلى دم حقيقي ولكنه ليس دم حيوان أو مخلوق آخر 

وإنما دم حقيقي متحول من الروح القدس بطريقة إعجازية سرية إلى دم المسيح نفسه ، مثلما سبق وحول الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل (يو2) ومثلما بارك الخمس خبزات والسمكتين وأشبع بهما اكثر من خمسة آلاف نفس (يو6) . 

ثم يقارن بين هذا الخبز السماوي ، جسد ابن الإنسان الآتي من السماء وبين المن الذي سبق وأكله بنو إسرائيل ، فقد أكل بنى إسرائيل المن في البرية وماتوا لأن كان طعاماً جسدياً لغذاء الجسد فقط أما جسد الرب ودمه فهو طعام روحي يغذى الروح ويؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية " من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير 000 من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه ".
ويؤكد الرب يسوع المسيح هذه الحقيقة في العشاء الرباني عندما امسك الخبز وشكر وكسر وقدم لتلاميذه قائلاً " خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي " وعندما قال وهو يقدم لهم الكأس " خذوا 000 أشربوا منها كلكم ، لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد " ، 
إذ يؤكد بقوله " هذا هو جسدي " وبإشارته إلى الكأس قائلاً " هذا هو دمي" أن ما يمسكه بيده ويشير إليه هو جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي ، وأنه يشير بالفعل إلى " جسد حقيقي " و دم حقيقي " وأنه ناولهم بالفعل جسده ودمه ، 

أو بمعنى أدق الخبز الذي تحول بالفعل إلى جسد حقيقي والخمر الذي تحول بالفعل إلى دم حقيقي بحسب قوله " جسدي هو مأكل حق ودمي هو مشرب حق

" يقول الكتاب : + " وفيما هم يأكلون اخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي ، واخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً اشربوا منها كلكم ، لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا " (مت29:26-30) . 

+ " وفيما هم يأكلون اخذ يسوع خبزاً وبارك وكسر وأعطاهم وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي ، ثم اخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم فشربوا منها كلهم ، وقال لهم هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين " (مر22:14-24) . + " واخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم اصنعوا هذا لذكرى ، وكذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد العشاء قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يسفك عنكم " (لو19:22،20) .

وقد مارست الكنيسة هذا السر ، الأفخارستيا ، سر الشكر ، سر التناول ، سر استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، 
بعد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ يوم الخمسين مباشرة ، 

حيث يقول الكتاب " وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز والصلوات ، وصار خوف في كل نفس وكانت عجائب وآيات كثيرة تجرى على أيدي الرسل وجميع الذين أمنوا كانوا معاً وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركاً ، والأملاك والمقتنيات كانوا يبيعونها ويقسمونها بين الجميع كما يكون لكل واحد احتياج ، وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت كانوا يتناولون الطعام بابتهاج وبساطة قلب ، مسبحين الله ولهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب وكان الرب كل يوم يضم إلى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون " (1ع42:2-47) . وتعبير " كسر الخبز " هنا كان هو التعبير السائد عن الأفخارستيا أو سر التناول في الكنيسة الأولى . وهذا ما يوضحه لنا الكتاب بصورة أوسع في رسالة القديس بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس والتي كتبت بالروح القدس سنة 57م .

وكان ما جاء في هذه الرسالة ص10و11 هو أول ما كتب بالروح القدس عن ممارسة الكنيسة لسر التناول واستحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه منذ لحظة ولادتها بحلول الروح القدس على الرسل يوم الخمسين ، حيث يقول فيها القديس بولس بالروح وهو يوبخ البعض الذين تعاملوا مع السر بشيء من عدم الوقار اللازم " كأس البركة التي نباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح الخبز الذي نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح ، فأننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد وجسد واحد لأننا جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد ، انظروا إسرائيل حسب الجسد أليس الذين يأكلون الذبائح هم شركاء المذبح ، 

فماذا أقول أن الوثن شيء أو أن ما ذبح للوثن شيء ، بل أن ما يذبحه الأمم فإنما يذبحونه للشياطين لا لله فلست أريد أن تكونوا انتم شركاء الشياطين ، لا تقدرون أن تشربوا كأس الرب وكاس شياطين لا تقدرون أن تشتركوا في مائدة الرب وفي مائدة شياطين " (1كو16:10-22) . وأيضاً " فحين تجتمعون معاً ليس هو لأكل عشاء الرب 000 لأنني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضاً أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي اسلم فيها اخذ خبزاً وشكر فكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم اصنعوا هذا لذكرى، كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعدما تعشوا قائلاً هذه الكأس للعهد الجديد بدمي اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكرى ، فأنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء ، إذا أي من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كاس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه ، ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب بون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب " (1كو20:11-29) .

ويؤكد الوحي الإلهي هنا بشكل قاطع ، خاصة في الآيات (27:11-29) ، على حقيقة استحالة (تحول) الخبز إلى جسد حقيقيوأن ما نتناوله في سر التناول هو جسد الرب حقاً ودم الرب حقاً ، كقول الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه " 

جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق " حيث يصف القديس بولس بالروح الكأس بـ " كأس الرب " والخبز بـ " جسد الرب " ويصف الجسد والدم بـ " جسد الرب ودمه " ، " 

من أكل هذا الخبز وشرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه 000 لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب " ، وذلك إلى جانب تعبيري " مائدة الرب " ، " عشاء الرب " وتؤكد تعبيرات " من أكل 000 بدون استحقاق يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه " و " يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب " حقيقة هذا التحول وحتميته لأنه لا يمكن أن يتحدث هكذا عن مجرد طعام عادى رمزي كما يزعم البعض . وتتأكد هذه الحقيقة بدرجه اكبر وأوضح في ممارسة الكنيسة لهذا السر الذي تسلمه الأباء الرسوليون خلفاء الرسل من الرسل الأولين ، تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح ورسله ، وسلموه هم أيضاً ، بدورهم كما تسلموه من الرسل ، لخلفائهم من أباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى . 

2 - إيمان الكنيسة وممارستها لسر التناول منذ البدء آمنت الكنيسة منذ البدء كما تسلمت من الرب يسوع المسيح أن الخبز والخمر الذي يقدم على المذبح يتحول بحلول الروح القدس وبقوة الكلمة الإلهي إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي للرب يسوع المسيح ؛ وكما يقول ذهبي الفم " عندما يقف الكاهن أمام المائدة ويرفع يديه إلى السماء ؛ يستدعى الروح القدس فيأتي ويلمس القرابين ؛ ويكون سكون ووقار على الموضع ". وذلك على الرغم من احتفاظه ، بطعم الخبز والخمر ، وكذلك بالمظهر الخارجي لهما ، لأن التحول يتم بشكل روحي سرى . وقد أظهر الله هذه الحقيقة الجوهرية ، حقيقة تحول الخبز إلى جسد والخمر إلى دم ، في مناسبات كثيرة وفي كل عصور الكنيسة وشاهدها وعاينها كثير من الناس . وتمتلئ كتابات آباء الكنيسة ابتداء من النصف الثاني للقرن الأول بالشهادة لهذه الحقيقة . وقبل أن نبدأ دراستنا لأقوال هؤلاء الأباء عن استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي للرب ، الأفخارستيا ، يجب أن نضع في اعتبارنا النقاط التالية :

(1) كان جميع هؤلاء الآباء ، آباء الكنيسة الأولى ، مؤمنين بالسر ومقيدين به وأشاروا إليه جميعاً بتعبيري كسر الخبز والأفخارستيا وكانت ممارسته بالنسبة لهم ولمن عاصروهم أمراً جوهرياً وطبيعياً وركناً أساسياً في العبادة الكنسية .

(2) لم يظهر أي اعتراض جوهري على حقيقة السر ، كجسد الرب ودمه، ولم تظهر أي هرطقة مضادة له ، في أيامهم ، مما أدى إلى عدم وجود دراسات دفاعية تفصيلية عن السر وبالتالي إلى عدم وجود شرح نصي تفصيلي للكلمة " أفخارستيا " أو لكيفية الاستحالة (تحول) ، استحالة الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، أو لوجود المسيح في السر حسب تعبير البعض ، فقد كان إيمانهم بالسر لا جدال فيه .

(3) بل كانوا مهتمين ، بالدرجة الأولى ، بمقاومة المفهوم الحسي لمائدة الأفخارستيا والتركيز على ضرورة التناول الروحي في إيمان ومحبة وقداسة ووقار باعتبار أن سر الأفخارستيا بمعناه الروحي هو علامة على اتحادنا بالمسيح وعلامة على الوحدة ، وحدة الكنيسة ، ووحدة جسد المسيح ، وليس مجرد التناول السطحي . كما سبق أن وبخ القديس بولس بعض من أهل كورنثوس لاهتمامهم فقط بالأكل والشرب من الجسد والدم. 

(1) الدياديكية (الدسقولية) أو تعاليم الرسل : كُتبت الدياديكية فيما بين سنة 80-100م وكانت تعبر عن فكر الكنيسة في نهاية القرن الأول وشرحت لنا سر التناول أو الأفخارستيا ، استحالة (تحول) الخبز والخمر إلى جسد الرب ودمه ، والقداس وقدمت لنا صورة حية لما كان يحدث في الكنيسة الأولى ، في القرن المسيحي الأول وأكدت على تعامل المؤمنين الأولين مع السر بخصوصية وقداسة ووقار وأنه لا يمكن أن يتناول منه أحد سوى الذين نالوا الروح القدس في المعمودية :

+ " لا يأكل أحد من سر شكركم (أي الأفخارستيا) غير المعمدين باسم الرب ، لأنه قال (أي الرب يسوع المسيح) " لا تعطوا ما هو مقدس للكلاب " (ف5:9) . ثم تؤكد (الدياديكية) على حتمية الاعتراف بالخطايا قبل التناول من هذا السر حتى لا يتقدم إلى التناول إلا من كان تائباً ومستعداً وطاهراً فقط " اجتمعوا معاًُ في يوم الرب (يوم الأحد) لتكسروا الخبز وتقدموا الشكر (الأفخارستيا) ، ولكن اعترفوا بخطاياكم أولاً لتكون تقدمتكم (ذبيحتكم) نقية ، من كان منكم على خلاف مع أخيه لا يدخل اجتماعكم قبل أن يتصالحا معاً ، حتى لا تكون تقدمتكم (ذبيحتكم) باطلة ، فقد قال الرب " في كل مكان قدموا لي تقدمه (ذبيحة) طاهرة لأني ملك عظيم يقول الرب وأسمى ممجد بين الأمم (ملا11:1) " (ف14) . *


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2011)

> *
> قال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه ولليهود عبر البحر عند كفر ناحوم "أنا هو  خبز الحياة ، آباؤكم أكلوا المنّ في البرية وماتوا ، أنا هو الخبز النازل  من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان لا يموت ، أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من  السماء أن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد والخبز الذي أنا أعطى هو  جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم ،فخاصم اليهود بعضهم البعض قائلين كيف  يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل ،*





> *
> قال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه ولليهود عبر البحر عند كفر ناحوم "أنا هو  خبز الحياة ، آباؤكم أكلوا المنّ في البرية وماتوا ، أنا هو الخبز النازل  من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان لا يموت ، أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من  السماء أن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد والخبز الذي أنا أعطى هو  جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم ،فخاصم اليهود بعضهم البعض قائلين كيف  يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل ،
> 
> فقال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم أن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا  دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم ، من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا  أقيمه في اليوم الأخير ، لأن جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق ، من يأكل جسدي  ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه "(يو48:6-56) .*



*موضوع جميل جدا ورااائع ومهم
شكرا أختنا الغاليه
يسوع يباركك
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا ورااائع ومهم شكرا أختنا الغاليه يسوع يباركك *​






*ميرسى اخى النهيسى لمرورك الجميل

 الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## soso a (15 أغسطس 2011)

جميل مشكور


----------



## اليعازر (15 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع الهام

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أغسطس 2011)

soso a قال:


> جميل مشكور



*ميرسى حبيبتى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أغسطس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الهام
> 
> الرب يباركك​*



*اشكرك اخى اليعازر لمرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع ذو أهمية كبيرة جدا بالإضافة إلى جمال أسلوب طرحه ..
شكرا جزبلا لك ..
الرب يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (25 أغسطس 2011)

من يتناول من جسدي ودمي 
يثبت فيا وانا فيه 
موضوع رائع جداااا وقيم 
اشكرك الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 يونيو 2014)

mero_engel قال:


> من يتناول من جسدي ودمي
> يثبت فيا وانا فيه
> موضوع رائع جداااا وقيم
> اشكرك الرب يبارك خدمتك





*
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك

​*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 يوليو 2014)

في سر الافخارستيا عندنا نحن الكاثوليك كذلك يتحول الخبزالى جسد المسيح والخمر لى دم المسيح ومن يتناولهما بتوبة وايمان ينال رحمة ونعمة وايضا غفران ويثبت الرب به وهو يثبت في الرب ولن يموت وان مات فسيحييا الحياة الابدية مع الرب يسوع في ملكوته الابدي


----------



## كيف اكون مسيحي (24 يوليو 2014)

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع الي  بيدفي القلب والروح 
كلام راقي

الرب يباركك


​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مارس 2015)

موضوع جميل جدا
ولكن للاسف يشعرنى بالالم والحسرة
لاننى لا اتناول


----------



## joeseph.jesus (8 مارس 2015)

التناول فعلا يصير بجسد ودم و تلحظ تغييرا واضح في حياتك باتحاد جسد الرب بجسدك
اذا تناولت السر باستحقاق و شكرت علي هذه النعمة المعطاة لك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


> في سر الافخارستيا عندنا نحن الكاثوليك كذلك يتحول الخبزالى جسد المسيح والخمر لى دم المسيح ومن يتناولهما بتوبة وايمان ينال رحمة ونعمة وايضا غفران ويثبت الرب به وهو يثبت في الرب ولن يموت وان مات فسيحييا الحياة الابدية مع الرب يسوع في ملكوته الابدي




*اشكرك اختى للمرور الجميل
 الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2015)

كيف اكون مسيحي قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الرائع الي  بيدفي القلب والروح
> كلام راقي
> 
> الرب يباركك
> ...



*
اشكرك اخى للمرور الجميل
 الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ولكن للاسف يشعرنى بالالم والحسرة
> لاننى لا اتناول



*
اشكرك اخى للمرور الجميل

 الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> التناول فعلا يصير بجسد ودم و تلحظ تغييرا واضح في حياتك باتحاد جسد الرب بجسدك
> اذا تناولت السر باستحقاق و شكرت علي هذه النعمة المعطاة لك


*


اشكرك اخى للمرور الجميل
 الرب يباركك​*


----------

